
Art Is a Better Investment Than Your Blue-Chip Stocks–and It Looks Nicer, Too - known
https://robbreport.com/shelter/art-collectibles/investing-art-stock-2874901/
======
Bostonian
"Looking at the past 18 years, Artnet’s index of the 10 top-performing artists
produced a 7 percent compound annual growth rate (or CAGR), beating the 3.7
percent for the S&P 500."

This statistic is misleading unless the top-performing artists were identified
18 years ago.

